# Managing dogs after a fight



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I hate hate hate to have to post about this, but here it goes. 

It's been years since I've had a fight between dogs in my house. I am generally extremely vigilant, having had to break up a couple of serious, very scary fights in the past. However, tonight I let my guard down, made some stupid decisions and we had a scuffle. 

This is what happened. I put Brooke upstairs in her crate to eat. Frankie and Romeo went outside to potty. When Brooke finished eating, I went to let her out of her crate so she could go outside with the other two. I always have her walk calmly down the stairs behind me and then nicely to the back door. Well, tonight she bolted past me, ran downstairs and right to the door. Frankie and Romeo were of course on the other side of the door, Frankie jumped up to see what the excitement was about. I SHOULD NOT have opened the door. I saw that Brooke was getting a little too aroused. I don't know why I opened it, I guess I was just not thinking. I opened the door. Frankie and Rome came in and started trotting to the living room. Brooke, instead of going outside, followed Frankie in and started picking at her, instigating a scuffle. I saw it coming and immediately tried to break it up with my voice, but it escalated way too quickly. Frankie tried to get away, Brooke kept aggressing, Frankie defended herself. My boyfriend grabbed each dogs' collar while I put Romeo in another room and grabbed pepper spray (this is fairly mild stuff, not full strength mase or anything). Brooke had a hold on Frankie, so I took hold of her collar and sprayed her in the mouth and nose. She almost immediately released, I walked her upstairs and put her in her crate while my boyfriend put Frankie in hers. Frankie has a couple of scratches and tooth scrapes around her mouth, nothing remotely serious. Brooke has a puncture under her eye and several punctures and a couple of gashes under her chin. Pretty surprising, considering Frankie's teeth are worn quite a bit. 

Anyway, I'm concerned about these two now. Obviously inknow where I went wrong and know what not to do in the future. I know it also doesn't help that my dogs do NOT want to be out in the snow and cold, and haven't had any real exercise since we got this big snowstorm very early yesterday morning. I guess I'm worried that Brooke is going to be more inclined to pick fights with Frankie now. If anyone has advice on how to "reintroduce" them or prevent future issues, I'd be grateful. I'd very much like to get a treadmill so I can work everyone even when the weather doesn't permit it. 

By the way, Brooke is four and Franks is about nine. Frankie has been with me for about six years, Brooke has been here since she was a wee pup. Any incidents between these two have been few and far between. One was recent, just a couple of weeks ago, and very mild. Frankie had a deer head out in the yard. I know she is possessive with high value items, so I kept the others inside. However, I must not have latched the storm door all the way and when I went to wash my hands, Brooke slinked right outside. I can only assume that she went to investigate Frankie's prize and Frankie nipped her. I noticed she was MIA as soon as I finished washing my hands and went out to grab her. There was no fight. Just Brooke waiting at the door and Frankie guarding her deer head on the opposite side of the yard. Brooke had a very shallow tooth mark on her leg that really wasn't even bleeding, and a very slight tear on the tip of her ear. I don't know if that incident has anything to do with Brooke being so eager to harass Frankie tonight or what. I just want to prevent any serious incidents! Please advise.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Pepper spray?? Why don't you have a break stick? Owning multiple Bully breeds, you should!

Sounds like you just need to keep these two separate if you want to avoid future incidents. Either that, or you just need to be more vigilant with them and not allow any "slip ups".


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

First off, don't beat yourself up over this. I had two girl chows who fought for years. Trouble was, they would get along just fine for months then something would set them off and they would try to kill each other. Literally. Not a scuffle but a rip em apart dog fight. My girls started out fighting over food, then over it escalated to any thing that the one perceived as a threat. It was always the one girl that started it, every time. 

It sounds like your dogs have just had scuffles so far that you could break up and you have one girl instigator. I would make sure to give that girl EXTRA workouts and training. Make sure she is the one that is exhausted during the day. A tired dog is less apt to pick a fight. Concentrate on her attitudes and behaviors and a lot of the troubles could be prevented. I know in my case, it was all one dog causing my problems, but the other girl would definitely protect herself.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

You have multiple bully breeds, fights are going to happen, I always just separate them for the rest of the day and start again the next day, either they will be fine or they won't. You already know the obvious triggers of anything valued, be it food, toys, whatever and overexcitement so you manage what you can. Some dogs will just keep fighting once they've started and there really isn't any safe way to keep them together so crate/rotate. I also am a lot confused on why you didn't grab a dog rather than grab pepper spray, if you are quick enough you can get them before anybody gets a hold and if they do a break stick would be a lot less harmful than macing your dog.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

We tried grabbing the dogs. Brooke already had Frankie's face in her mouth and wouldn't let go. The pepper spray was the first thing I could think of that would be effective and not cause any real damage. Let me reiterate. This is not full strength police mace or something. I got this stuff from a mail carrier. It's a dog deterrent spray. I'm sure it was uncomfortable to have this stuff sprayed in her mouth, but I wasn't going to watch my dogs rip each other apart. 

I should have had a break stick, but I didn't. You bet your boots I ordered one last night.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened! I can imagine it was scary and I'm glad the damage was not too severe and you could get them apart relatively easily.

I'd keep them apart for a day or two, I've heard stress hormones take a while to exit the system completely. You might find they can't be together anymore, especially being two girls, especially two girl terriers. Just be prepared for that possibility so you can make a plan for keeping them safely apart and still getting them both everything they need as far as attention, training, play time, and exercise. But it could just have been the set of circumstances, who knows. I'd never leave them together without direct supervision and I'd make sure they are apart for any highly stimulating activities (like play time, people coming over, walks because you might pass a barking dog or a cat might run across the road, etc.). Also work on getting a better come, leave it, and watch me commands on them so you might be able to get both of their attention back when you see the first sign of irritation and hopefully prevent a fight.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Maxy, my dogs are always separated when unsupervised, so we're good there! I will most definitely be working with them, or more specifically with Brooke-Lynn, and working the crap out of her. 

I'm researching treadmills while at work today and I will be getting one and training the dogs to use it. I ordered a bite stick. I will be training myself and my boyfriend to use it. I think the reason that I didn't have one was being afraid of any legal implications, especially considering my job. However, I'm not going to go around flaunting it, so it should be fine. I'm also going to set up some really heavy duty eye hooks around the house, should I be by myself and need to tether one dog to break up a scuffle. 

This afternoon, I'm going to bring Brooke to a park or a field on a long line, toss a coat on her and force her cold hiney to run with me. She won't be a happy camper, I'm sure, but she'll have to deal until I can get a treadmill. 

I also want to make something crystal clear... I WOULD NOT have resorted to pepper spray if my dogs were just in each other's faces. I'm not an idiot and I don't want to hurt my dogs. However, Brooke did not want to let go and I wasn't about to fumble around and wait for serious damage to be done. I aimed for the aggressor's mouth, gave a squirt and she released. Would I have chosen to have to do that to my dog? Hell no. I wouldn't have chosen for them to get into it like that either. Would I recommend that others try that method? Nope. But I know that Brooke is fairly sensitive and I figured it would stop her versus escalating things further, and it worked. I'd consider that pretty successful considering what could have happened. 

Today, Frankie has some swelling in her cheek. Looks like Brooke got her IN the mouth. We're starting her on antibiotics just to be safe. Brooke seems like she'll be just fine with keeping her wounds clean. I'm glad nobody was seriously injured and I will be taking necessary precautions to both prevent any future incidents and be prepared for them should they occur. I will also not get comfortable and lax in their handling and their routines again. It's unfortunate that a fight has to happen to remind me of how important being vigilant is in a multiple bully household, but I'm glad it wasn't a real tragedy. Thanks for the replies, everyone.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Persoanlly i think if i were you i would invest in two treadmills even if you have to hook them up in the basement for the space so you can work two dogs at once.
treadmills are AWSOME!!! i got my treadmill second hand for 20 bucks and deff worth it Cesar goes on mine for 2 hours everyday BUT i NEVER EVER leave him alone on it i sit on the floor in front of it so he can see me and i usually read a book. what i do is for the first 30 minutes start him off on a slow easy walk then i turn it up a little bit so hes at a brisk walk for 30 minutes then i turn it up again so hes at a slow jog for 30 minutes then for the last 30 minutes i turn it again down to a slow walk burns his energy so hes more calm when we go for a walk and i let hmi off lead for another 2 hours.
ive been asked a few times how i got Cesar on the treadmill took me a long time i started in the spring and didnt REALLY get hmi on it untill fall/winter in the video he had JUST begun to use it and was still a bit nervous of useing it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I also want to make something crystal clear... I WOULD NOT have resorted to pepper spray if my dogs were just in each other's faces. I'm not an idiot and I don't want to hurt my dogs. However, Brooke did not want to let go and I wasn't about to fumble around and wait for serious damage to be done. I aimed for the aggressor's mouth, gave a squirt and she released. Would I have chosen to have to do that to my dog? Hell no. I wouldn't have chosen for them to get into it like that either. Would I recommend that others try that method? Nope. But I know that Brooke is fairly sensitive and I figured it would stop her versus escalating things further, and it worked. I'd consider that pretty successful considering what could have happened.
> 
> .


I wouldn't worry about it. When my girls would fight, there was no way that I could get them apart. That was actually before the internet (yes, I'm old) and I knew nothing about bite sticks. We tried everything to get them apart but when two dogs like Chows grab hold and hang on, you can't just pull them apart. You do whatever it takes with whatever you have at the time. I remember using lawn furniture once and holding one dog down with the lawn chair while prying the other one off. I think that confused them enough that it worked! There was still blood and holes, but everyone survived another round. 

I don't have multiple girl dogs anymore


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

chowder said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. When my girls would fight, there was no way that I could get them apart. That was actually before the internet (yes, I'm old) and I knew nothing about bite sticks. We tried everything to get them apart but when two dogs like Chows grab hold and hang on, you can't just pull them apart. You do whatever it takes with whatever you have at the time. I remember using lawn furniture once and holding one dog down with the lawn chair while prying the other one off. I think that confused them enough that it worked! There was still blood and holes, but everyone survived another round.
> 
> I don't have multiple girl dogs anymore


Thanks for the support, Chowder! It's very much appreciated. 

I don't think I'll ever have multiple females again either!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone who knows you Rachel will know that you'd never hurt your dogs, or any dog in fact, no way in hell. I'm sorry too that this happened, I hope it's just a oncer. Good luck!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm guilty of not reading your entire post as I have a bit of a migraine and should get off of the computer lol buuuut I'm going to put my two cents in!
Fights happen, no reason to feel guilty about it what so ever. You now need to be focused on being vigilant and reading your dogs body language. 
You were given awesome advice here about the treadmill. Extra exercise! A tired dog...is a happy dog. 
Glad to hear you are now buying a break stick too every bully breed owner should have one...even if they only have ONE dog! You never know when you could come into contact with a stray!

I'll give an example...Willow has a bit of a temper. Raj and her get along awesome together except those few times...this usually occurs when she gets excited...Like when someone is at the door...both dogs jump up at the door, Raj may push her a little...she gets really nasty really quick. I know one day Raj could turn around and go back at her which will cause a fight. So I know that when someone is at the door...I need to grab one dog and put them in the kennel until the situation calms down a little. 
Is it a little extra work? Yeaaaah....do I get a lot of visitors?? ...no lol 
The key (and my point here) is to know what causes the "scuffles" or fights. You may need to crate and rotate, and many bully breed owners do so without hassle. Just be prepared.

Also...dog fights happen...it just...happens a bit more often in bully breeds lol


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I don't think I'll ever have multiple females again either!


FWIW, all my scuffles have been between opposite sex, my girls have never gotten into it, but my older female is very laid back, the younger female is an annoying pushy bitch and my male is a resource guarder who revs up far too easily, it really depends on the dogs. I wouldn't do same sex, same age ever but seems if you get some years between them and compatible dogs it's usually workable.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Anyone who knows you Rachel will know that you'd never hurt your dogs, or any dog in fact, no way in hell. I'm sorry too that this happened, I hope it's just a oncer. Good luck!


Thank you so much for this! That's the very last thing I want anyone to think. EVER. 



ciaBrysh said:


> I'm guilty of not reading your entire post as I have a bit of a migraine and should get off of the computer lol buuuut I'm going to put my two cents in!
> Fights happen, no reason to feel guilty about it what so ever. You now need to be focused on being vigilant and reading your dogs body language.
> You were given awesome advice here about the treadmill. Extra exercise! A tired dog...is a happy dog.
> Glad to hear you are now buying a break stick too every bully breed owner should have one...even if they only have ONE dog! You never know when you could come into contact with a stray!
> ...


I feel guilty because it's my responsibility to keep them safe. I got a bit lax and let my guard down for all of a few minutes, and it resulted in my dogs hurting each other. I feel like I failed them. I'll get over it, onward and upward! I do know that fights happen...this hasn't been my first, and I've had a couple that were far more intense than this one, it's just been a while...which I'm sure has something to do with me letting my guard down. Won't happen again! Thank you, though. It makes me feel a bit better to be reminded of that. 



GoingPostal said:


> FWIW, all my scuffles have been between opposite sex, my girls have never gotten into it, but my older female is very laid back, the younger female is an annoying pushy bitch and my male is a resource guarder who revs up far too easily, it really depends on the dogs. I wouldn't do same sex, same age ever but seems if you get some years between them and compatible dogs it's usually workable.


I think I'm just very spoiled with my male because he's the most docile, laid back goober I've ever met. You know what he does at the first sign of an altercation? He runs. My girls have all been tough at times, pretty much with the exception of Frankie. If every pair of dogs I have in the future could be like Frankie and Romeo, I'd be golden. They're just amazingly compatible dogs.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't have any advice on the fighting since Dude snaps at Buck when he irritates him but never tries to make contact but for the snow... We just recently had some and Buck decided it was the greatest thing in the world. Well, running around in it like he was caused his back feet to start bleeding. And it wouldn't stop. We noticed it at the dog park. He was leaving a trail of blood wherever he went. Needless to say, we packed up and went home (after we stopped by our all natural pet store and got some stuff to stop the bleeding and speed up the healing process) but I know that, if it snows again, we will be heading straight to Petsmart to buy him some boots. They may look silly but I would much rather him have to get used to wearing boots than have his back feet bleeding everywhere. 

I'm not saying your girl will need boots but I know that the extended period of time in the snow caused the injuries to his back feet. She sounds like she will need quite a bit of exercise and if that has to be done in the snow I would get her some boots if you think the same thing might happen to her.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I do not own pitbulls but my two female dachshunds have had fights where they have needed stitches torn ears. Sadie has scars on her head and face from the fights they have had. If I walked the two together and they would see a dog they would go at it and I would be covered in blood people would slow down driving to watch it. It also would happen over food it got worse when I got a third dog. I have since learned their triggers so I avoid them they have not had any real bad fights in probably a year. I know it sounds silly considering they are both under ten pounds but many times they ended at the vets or i would get bitten very badly by breaking it up. I guess maybe being very aware of what situations cause the fights and avoid it. Also whatever advice you get from others to break it up. I used to throw my guys in the shower but they are very small. Funny they are a week apart and are so bonded and love eachother but they have gotten vicous maybe it is a girl thing who knows. The never start a fight with the other dogs in the house just eachother.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't agree with the pepper spray unless it might become a deterrant "oh, I bite and my mouth gets a bad taste'... In lieu of a break stick (we made 2 BTW), you can lift the collar up and twist until they let go. A dog that can't breathe, can't fight.


----------

